# Plaza de Cibeles/Madrid Spain



## JRE313 (May 24, 2014)

Check it Out


----------



## IzzieK (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful shot! I love it.


----------



## Designer (May 24, 2014)

I guess the architect was really into symmetry.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful! 
Nancy


----------

